# My first pony club show - some questions



## Emma7442 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey everyone!!!

This sunday will be my first show on my horse Chester! I'm still a novice rider so I have no idea what to expect.

One question I have is when you do a figure of 8 in a canter and your horse is suppost to change legs, well, my horse doesn't! Does that mean I have to pull him back into a trot to get him on the right leg?

Thanks!  By the way it is a casual show ( I think)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i know you ride a different style than i do, but with saddleseat you actually stop in the middle of your "8" and then pick up the correct lead/move on. 

hope you have a great time!


----------



## Emma7442 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks 

So I pull him back to a trot?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Nomrally at a gymkhana they will ask for a simple change, which is when you come back to trot and pick up the correct lead.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

The judge will usually tell you what sort of change to go, so a flying change is staying in canter, simple change is going back to trot for a few strides and a walk through is going back to a walk for a few strides. If the judge dosn't say which to do ask.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Like mentioned above, for small shows only a simple change through the trot is required. Just make sure the transitions are clean and your horse doesn't rush and you'll be fine.

Good luck


----------



## shijaye (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey, when i had my first pony club show, the judge told me that when i was doing a figure 8, cantering, to just trot at the lead change becasue my horse couldnt do it... and im pretty sure it was the same for everyone else, so i think it would be for you to! Good luck, anyway, and tell us how it goes!


----------

